# sick to my stomach!



## agnes (Dec 5, 2012)

For years I suspected my husband cheated on me. But, he would never admit to it. In 2005 my husband & I opened up a home equity loan that I thought I was on "but wasn't" I asked him if I was on that loan and he said yes. Stupid me didn't check into it. Years later I found a check book with just his name on it only. Of course. he said he thought I was on the loan.I went to the bank and made sure my name was back on the loan. Over the years I really got depressed and was not dealing with my problem marriage. We went to marriage counseling. Then that stopped and back to daily life raising my youngest son at home. Then I started going back to counseling for myself to get mentally healthy so I can start dealing with the true problems with my marriage.When my husband started to see a change in me he wanted to get back into counseling with me. I said that at this time I still wanted to work on me first. I encourage him to seek counseling again, He did! Well, after 16 yrs he finally admitted to an affair he had when out of town with work. Now he wants to take a polygraph to show me that it only happen once and that he would do anything to make our marriage work. will continue


----------



## agnes (Dec 5, 2012)

now i think he is trying to a hidden assets. Somehow he lower his payroll check to look like he is making less money he said for taxes purpose. It's time to go to a lawyer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does he own the company? 

YOu might want to go through all the papers you can find at home, in his brief case, etc and make photo copies of them. If he is hiding assets you need to get information before it disappears.


----------



## agnes (Dec 5, 2012)

No! but he has an esop with company he works for. I think he trying to show less income if we get divorce because of child & possible spousal support. I've been a hairdressers for 30 yrs & had to retired due to back problems. I have to get injections in my back. I am gathering all payroll check statements& all other assets we have and copying them. He just made those changes to his payroll. I am not sure how he went about it and where is the remaining money going. I have deposits showing when it change about three months ago.It was around the same time i told him I've been thinking about a separation


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Agnes,

If he is doing something like a savings plan through work or an ESOP. the deductions that are made from his paycheck are usually made on a pre-tax basis but the money isn't really hidden. it'd just not taxed by the government (usually up to 6% of the salary)

He really won't be able to hide it


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

My exH did this to his first wife during their divorce.He brought it up in passing one night while we were sharing stories about our lives.He acted like it was nothing.

No one can hide anything these days.If you suspect it's happening,tell your attorney and they will point you in the right direction for what steps to take to find every thing.

My exH said he would hold paychecks from his various jobs and not deposit them.He called it sandbagging.


----------

